# The spur or the rigs next weekend....



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Got some buddies coming into town next weekend and the extended forecast looks good so far (we will see). Anyways, I am debating between the rigs and the spur. We will be overnighting and drifting for swords at night and trolling during the day. What do ya'll think? Plus for the spur is that I don't have to haul the boat to Pcola and haul it back when I am dead tired, but plus for the rigs is that we can for sure get on the blackfin bite if nothing else.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Swords are so much more rewarding than BF. Just food for thought. Go to the Spur.


----------



## fossil (Mar 2, 2008)

I'd die to catch either one - LOL


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

MrFish said:


> Swords are so much more rewarding than BF. Just food for thought. Go to the Spur.


I agree, would just hate to sit all night and not do any good when I could put them on constant action with BFT's. Decisions Decisions...


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

I would go to the close rigs and cAtch tuna and jacks and then once they've had enough of that come into the steps and swordfish . Best of both worlds . We did it thursday/Friday and did very well catching plenty of yellowfin and three swords .


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I usully do what Alex said. I leave in the early afternoon and either bottom fish or head straight for the rigs. Once we're content with the tuna, we head NE and do some swording.

I think I could swordfish every night for the rest of my life


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

I think that's what we will do Chris and Alex, I just want to make sure they have a good time and I know they will enjoy the trip regardless. Forecast is looking good so far, fingers crossed

Friday Night
South winds 5 to 10 knots. Seas 1 to 2 feet. Bays and coastal waterways smooth.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Nice thing about the rigs/steps/252s is it's a close to a sure thing as you can get in the gulf. I have always had better luck swording on the steps than the Spur, but don't get me wrong there are lots of swords at the spur as well. Good problem to have! Good luck, hope for flat seas as that can make or break good times!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Looks like the weather made the call for me, I won't be going if the forecast holds


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

sniperpeeps said:


> Looks like the weather made the call for me, I won't be going if the forecast holds


There will be a better day shortly, hang in there.


----------



## flyliner (Oct 13, 2007)

Will be bringing the Outta Here back from Venice thur/fri/sat and passing through the neighborhood, dragging our feet and baits and soaking baits at night. Will be on 16/68


----------

